# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  جستجوی یک وب سرویس برای دریافت نتایج زنده مسابقات فوتبال

## amir_h251

سلام دوستان
آیا کسی یک وب سرویس آماده از سایتهایی که نتایج زنده مسابقات فوتبال را اعلام میکنند سراغ ندارد که بتوانم در سایت خود از آن استفاده نموده و نتایج زنده را نمایش دهم؟

----------


## farzad_itc

بزودي امكان نتايج زنده فوتبال در وب سايت شما به صورت فارسي در سايت http://www.90gol.com قرار خواهد گرفت و مي توانيد از آن استفاده كنيد.

----------


## l7i7l7

> بزودي امكان نتايج زنده فوتبال در وب سايت شما به صورت فارسي در سايت http://www.90gol.com قرار خواهد گرفت و مي توانيد از آن استفاده كنيد.



دوست عزيز ميشه بگين كي اين مورد آماده ميشه ؟؟

----------


## bps20590

به این آدرس سری بزن این تنها سایت ایرانی هست که توی این زمینه کارمیکنه
http://shop.titrjoo.ir

----------


## bps20590

سایت زیر تنها شرکت ارائه دهنده وب سرویسهای ورزشی به زبان فارسی در دنیا هست که تقریبا تمام سایتهای ورزشی الان از این سایت نتایج زنده را میگیرن 
http://jxshop.ir

----------


## armanamiri1217

من هم دنبال این وب سرویس هستم میتونیم با وب سرویس های دیگه خودمون تبادل کنیم. وب سرویس ها ما شامل موارد زیر در اپلیکیشن پیشخوان 24 می باشد. 
پیشخوان 24 اپلیکیشنی متفاوت با ارائه بیش از 20 خدمت مختلف در اختیار شماست تا به راحتی و در چند لحظه به مهم‌ترین سرویس‌ها دسترسی داشته باشید. از استعلام سوابق تامین اجتماعی و پرداخت قبوض تا خدمات خودرو و پیگیری مرسولات پستی، همگی خدماتی هستند که بسیاری از ما در زندگی روزمره به طور مرتب به آن‌ها نیاز پیدا می‌کنیم و گاهی مجبوریم از چند سایت و اپلیکیشن مختلف استفاده کنیم تا موفق شویم تمامی نیازهای خود را برطرف کنیم. ما برای حل این مشکل دنبال راهکاری دائمی بودیم. حالا اپلیکیشن پیشخوان 24 در اختیار شماست تا به عنوان یکی از بهترین و سریع‌ترین سرویس‌های ارائه دهنده خدمات در کنار شما باشد و با چند مرحله ساده بسیاری از نیازهای روزمره خود را برطرف کنید. در اختیار داشتن اپلیکیشنی کامل و جامع که تمامی خدمات مهم و کاربردی را یکجا به شما ارائه می‌دهد در زندگی شلوغ و پر مشغله امروز غنیمت مهمی است. هر چقدر بیشتر با اپلیکیشن پیشخوان 24 کار کنید و از خدمات آن بهره‌مند شوید بیشتر به اهمیت وجود چنین اپلیکیشنی در تلفن همراه خود پی‌ می‌برید. با وجود پیشخوان 24 دیگر نیازی به چند اپلیکیشن مختلف برای استعلام سوابق تامین اجتماعی، پرداخت قبوض، خدمات خودرو، یا خدمات دیگری مثل استعلام مرسولات پستی و سهام عدالت نخواهید داشت؛ چرا که همگی این خدمات و چندین خدمت دیگر در یک اپلیکیشن جامع در اختیار شما قرار گرفته‌اند.https://pishkhan24.com/

----------

